# Below The Surface - Amsterdam



## Old Wiltshire (Jul 6, 2018)

-
BELOW THE SURFACE - AMSTERDAM

-



-

I was recently made aware of this project and put up a similar post on the British Antique Bottle Forum yesterday.
It pulls together a few interesting links to this fascinating project and I thought it might have a wider interest here also.
It may be worth reading the newspaper links at the end first as they will give an insight to
what the project is about and the context in which these finds have been made.

-





-

This link is to the English language version of the web site.
It may take a little bit of practice to negotiate your way around the site!!

https://belowthesurface.amsterdam/en

-

This nearly hour long documentary has a Dutch commentary but you can follow the 'gist' of it.
The site does state there will eventually be English sub titles, I'll check and replace the link as and when they are available.
It can be viewed full screen by clicking on 'Vimeo' in the tool bar at the bottom right.


[video=vimeo;274460486]https://vimeo.com/274460486[/video]

-

A couple of newspaper links which gives some background to this exhibition.


https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...nes-amsterdams-history-junk/story?id=56339929


https://www.theguardian.com/science...-false-teeth-the-secrets-of-amsterdams-canals


-




-

​


----------

